# Any Myspace users out there?



## VARNYARD (Nov 12, 2007)

Here is mine!! <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.myspace.com/varnyard">http://www.myspace.com/varnyard</a><!-- m -->


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 13, 2007)

myspace is evil I tell ya!! lol I am not on it.


----------



## MMRR - jif (Nov 13, 2007)

Here's my personal space and the rescue's space.



http://www.myspace.com/Ctenosaur

http://www.myspace.com/midmichiganreptilerescue


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

<!-- w --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.myspace.com/annihilationdreamscapes">www.myspace.com/annihilationdreamscapes</a><!-- w -->


----------



## Mike (Nov 13, 2007)

I've always been interested in it, but i've heard it takes too much of your time. True?


----------



## Dragon_girl (Nov 18, 2007)

it does not take that much time you can take as much or as little time as you want 

if any one wants to look me up my email is <!-- e --><a href="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]ail.com</a><!-- e -->


----------



## hoosier (Nov 24, 2007)

im: <!-- w --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.myspace/argusmonitor">www.myspace/argusmonitor</a><!-- w -->


----------



## dorton (Dec 30, 2007)

http://www.myspace.com/dorton_

I finally broke down and got one.


----------



## shabazz (Dec 30, 2007)

my email for myspace is <!-- e --><a href="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]</a><!-- e -->


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 30, 2007)

i don't have one, but man, you guys have to get facebook accounts


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 30, 2007)

Ugh gawd....I cant believe I am doing this!!! Feel free to add me. I don't have anything on my page...not even a picture of myself. Not sure if I will add anything either but we can still chat*



<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.myspace.com/location_earth">http://www.myspace.com/location_earth</a><!-- m --> 







*Subject To Change


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 30, 2007)

Done deal Joe!!


----------



## ReptileNerd (Dec 31, 2007)

*My Myspace *

Wassabi peeps, it's the one and only *REPTILENERD!!!* aka Jon. 
http://www.myspace.com/urelfecttheothersaroundu

Yep, that's my Myspace, enjoy yo!!!!

-Jon- :shock:


----------



## Lexi (Dec 31, 2007)

Mine is
<!-- w --><a class="postlink" href="http://WWW.myspace.com/youwillneverleaveit">WWW.myspace.com/youwillneverleaveit</a><!-- w -->
I just added most of you guys!


----------



## Nero557 (Feb 1, 2008)

eh, i don't go on it much but here <!-- w --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.myspace.com/Nero557">www.myspace.com/Nero557</a><!-- w -->


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Feb 1, 2008)

<!-- w --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.myspace.com/annihilationdreamscapes">www.myspace.com/annihilationdreamscapes</a><!-- w -->


----------



## DZLife (Feb 1, 2008)

here is mine: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://myspace.com/brooksbuncher">http://myspace.com/brooksbuncher</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Aranha (Feb 1, 2008)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.myspace.com/aranhar">http://www.myspace.com/aranhar</a><!-- m -->

Thats my artist page but i prefer facebook.


----------

